# Tiefling Miniatures



## pogre (Dec 16, 2008)

Greetings!

I'm looking for some figures to paint for Tiefling PCs for my players. I was going to convert some drow using gore ram horns, but one player really likes the look of the straight horns of the male tiefling in the PHB. The first mini I have to produce is a male Tiefling Warlock.

I was thinking of using Reaper's Eredain as a base:
Eredain figure picture

I would then build up a brow, horns, and hair on the figure.

I'm not above a shortcut though! What are you painting for Tieflings?

I don't particularly enjoy repainting WOTC miniatures - so those are out for me.

Thanks for your help!

pogre


----------



## frankthedm (Dec 16, 2008)

pogre said:


> I don't particularly enjoy repainting WOTC miniatures - so those are out for me.



Tisk, tisk. Collectable Mini game commons are grand resources for customs.






Mage Knight: Omens - Wave spawn 007-009
 has the exact tail 4E teiflings have. The body barbs also can be used for the horns.


----------



## rgard (Dec 17, 2008)

pogre said:


> Greetings!
> 
> I'm looking for some figures to paint for Tiefling PCs for my players. I was going to convert some drow using gore ram horns, but one player really likes the look of the straight horns of the male tiefling in the PHB. The first mini I have to produce is a male Tiefling Warlock.
> 
> ...




Others from Reaper:

Reaper Miniatures :: FigureFinder
Reaper Miniatures :: FigureFinder
Reaper Miniatures :: FigureFinder
Reaper Miniatures :: FigureFinder
Reaper Miniatures :: FigureFinder
Reaper Miniatures :: FigureFinder


----------



## pogre (Dec 17, 2008)

frankthedm said:


> Tisk, tisk. Collectable Mini game commons are grand resources for customs.




Oh, there's no doubt plastics are great for cutting and swapping, but my blends just do not look good on plastic. I've tried spray priming, but I always get mediocre results when I lay on the paint. Considering how slow I paint PC figs, it is just not worth it to me.


----------



## pogre (Dec 17, 2008)

rgard said:


> Others from Reaper:



Thanks for taking the time to find some of these!

Reaper Miniatures :: FigureFinder
Has potential for a head swap to another figure.

Reaper Miniatures :: FigureFinder
Female

Reaper Miniatures :: FigureFinder
I've painted this figure. It is freakin' big!

Reaper Miniatures :: FigureFinder
Another very large piece.

Reaper Miniatures :: FigureFinder
This guy has possibilities. He is a little too big, but might be worth checking out how out of scale the head would be with a 30mm humanoid body.

Reaper Miniatures :: FigureFinder
Female


----------



## Kris (Dec 17, 2008)

I don't know how much help this will be, but if you're considering a simple conversion or two then the plastic GW beastmen mini's come with a lot of different horns that might be usable...

...here's a picture I found of the whole sprue - you can see the horns on the top right.
http://oz.games-workshop.com/games/warhammer/beastsofchaos/gettingstarted/images/boc_sprue.jpg

...or is that what you meant when you said 'gore ram horns' ? (because now that I think about it they might also called gors or bestigors or something similar - but I can't be sure as I have trouble getting the GW website to load properly).

The 4 smaller devil-looking heads (middle left) might also be usable too I guess.


----------



## Webby140 (Dec 17, 2008)

We're just using the current Tiefling plastics that have come out - most notable, the Tiefling Warlock (a player of mine just re-rolled to Warlock.) I've not been able to find many suitable so fat tbh.


----------



## rgard (Dec 17, 2008)

pogre said:


> Thanks for taking the time to find some of these!
> 
> Reaper Miniatures :: FigureFinder
> Has potential for a head swap to another figure.
> ...




You are most welcome.  I love searching their site.  I searched on 'demon' to find the ones I found.  Wasn't certain if you had any female tiefling characters to convert, but included them anyway as the sculpts are awesome.  

One thought for horns.  You can hold a plastic sprue over a candle, heat the plastic and gently pull until it stretches.  You can then cut out 'horns' from the part that stretches when it cools.  

Thanks,
Rich


----------



## pogre (Dec 19, 2008)

I keep thinking Reaper will put our their version sometime soon. I got a sneak peek at some of the greens coming on line and Tiefling-like figs are not in the near future...

OK - looks like I need to do some sculpting. I'll post my results when I'm done - at my current rate, see you in 2010.


----------



## pogre (Dec 19, 2008)

Webby140 said:


> We're just using the current Tiefling plastics that have come out - most notable, the Tiefling Warlock (a player of mine just re-rolled to Warlock.) I've not been able to find many suitable so fat tbh.




Yeah, I certainly understand that.

I think your signature is hilarious for some reason...

Khorne isn't happy though


----------



## D'karr (Dec 19, 2008)

The Reaper minis disguise their Tieflings as hellborn.

There is a male figure for them.  Depending on what you are trying to emulate.
03321: Damien, Hellborn Wizard





.


----------



## pogre (Dec 19, 2008)

D'karr said:


> The Reaper minis disguise their Tieflings as hellborn.
> 
> There is a male figure for them.  Depending on what you are trying to emulate.
> 03321: Damien, Hellborn Wizard
> ...




You sir are my freakin' HERO!


----------



## D'karr (Dec 23, 2008)

pogre said:


> You sir are my freakin' HERO!




Glad that I was able to help.  I'd really like to see the paint job on that one when you're done.


----------



## pogre (Jan 2, 2009)

D'karr said:


> Glad that I was able to help.  I'd really like to see the paint job on that one when you're done.




Just got the miniature. I cannot find my camera anywhere - you may have noticed I have not updated my mini threads in a long time. I'll see what I can do...


----------



## Thanael (Jan 8, 2009)

You might also want to take a look at the old Ral Partha Planescape line it had several tiefling minis. All are notable NPCs from the Planescape campaign:

11-611 Kylie 
11-612 Shemeska and Colcook  (Colcook, the one holidng the mirror is the tiefling)
11-619 Alluvius Ruskin 
11-617 Sly Nye – Male tiefling Xaositect lawyer 
11-620 Transcendent Order tieflings


----------

